# New Charter Arms Pitbull 5 shot .45acp 2 1/2" barrel - Need Holster Suggestions



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

I just purchased a new Pitbull 5 shot in .45acp with 2 1/2" barrel, a few weeks ago. I am having a hell of a time finding a holster that will work. I prefer leather and a Paddle Style. So far, I have heard that holsters that work for S&W L frames will work and a few have said that Don Hume Holsters originally made for the Ruger security Six 2 3/4" barrel will work. I have not been able to find either.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I have no clue as to holsters - other than to possibly make your own. 

However, that revolver sounds like a hand full. I'm a long time fan of short barreled, high caliber revolvers. Good luck with it. Oh, carrying that gun, feel free to smile a lot and be cheerful.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try Galco: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather, Kydex, CCW, OWB, IWB, and
I think that Galco makes the best ready-to-wear holsters out there.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have tried a bunch of holsters since my post and I could not find one that worked properly. I knew of a custom holster maker on another site I belong to, so I made contact with him. The end result is that I know have an amazing holster! It's a bit fancier than I needed and a bit more expensive, but I love it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------

